# Tappan Walleye



## Troll One (May 10, 2012)

Hey guys,

Been looking for an alternative to Lake Erie for walleye, and I hear that Tappan holds some nice ones. The problem is I've thrown everything but the kitchen sink at them (trying that next lol) but no luck. just wondering if anyone has had luck pulling eyes out of there, and if so what you were using. 
I love fishing Lake Erie but sometimes the weather doesn't cooperate. It would be good too for some of my friends that turn green on the big pond. 
Anyway, thanks for any help.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

A long time ago walleyed were stocked there. Some time ago the state switched to saugeyes. Search thru here and you can find some help. Good luck....


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

caught some nice eye's throwing cranks at tappan this summer. caught a 28" yesterday, and had a bigger one on. lost him at the boat as i was trying to net him. kinda tough trying to net a big fish yourself.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

shorthair said:


> caught some nice eye's throwing cranks at tappan this summer. caught a 28" yesterday, and had a bigger one on. lost him at the boat as i was trying to net him. kinda tough trying to net a big fish yourself.


WOW those are bigg summer eyes! 

Trollone, Saugeyes and walleyes can be two completly different animals. Im not sure how deep tappen is but I would concentraite on 8-14 fow, an make sure ur makeing bottem contact with your lures. And as others said go back and read on this site, and try to put together in your own way on the water


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Why i caught some nice ones working the shorelines with divng crankbaits.


----------

